

Ask HN: Searching for leads for Web-Dev Company - koprivarov

Can someone tell me how I can find leads for the Web-Development Company I recently started working for. I&#x27;m an account manager but this is new to me and I don&#x27;t have enough experience in this sphere. I will be very thankful if I receive some good advice.
Thanks in advance
======
gamechangr
leads for what? I assume you mean developers?

~~~
some_furry
I'm assuming they mean clients. While the term "lead developer" isn't
uncommon, leads is a marketing term for prospective clients.

~~~
smeyer
If they mean clients, they already posted the same thing two days ago.

~~~
koprivarov
Yes I did, and I'm sorry for the second post I really lost the first one and I
tough that it was deleted. I mean clients we have very good developers :)

